

What happens when a startup is shut down? Or which job to pick? - cruiser2

I'm 22, non-American, hoping to move to the US, and I have two job offers and I don't know which one to pick.<p>Job 1: Tiny startup (~10) in Palo Alto, working primarily on something I'm not super-excited about, but looking to start new products. 100k + 30k.<p>Job 2: No-longer-a-startup in Boston, working on something I'm somewhat excited about, but the pay is slightly over half of Job 1's pay, in first year.<p>I hope to start on my own some time soon. Is it okay to risk it and join the startup? I don't know much about their funding, but their team sounds awesome, and I'm excited about moving to the Valley.<p>If I were an American, I'd pick Palo Alto without really looking. But I'm not and will be on a h1b visa, and I can't stay in the US if I'm fired because they ran out of funds. The Boston job is really safe, and everything I've heard about them is great, and they just got acquired by Google.<p>What happens when a startup is shut down? Are the employees told in advance so that they can find jobs?
======
hga
If the company in "Boston" is ITA, go for it (ask for more details if you
want, by email (check my account) if you wish). Although "slightly over" $65K
isn't much, especially in the Boston area where the cost of living is very
high.

Otherwise, I guess, judge the value of being part of the Googleplex, which
while not being as good as being in the Valley will likely be of significant
value in its own ways. Going for stability _including_ something you're
excited about (which makes it more likely the job will work out, that's
another H-1B risk) is probably your best bet.

The first trick is to get your foot in the door.

~~~
cruiser2
Lol. Thanks for the help. I knew "Boston" and "Google" makes it obvious, but I
still didn't name them because I didn't want this post to appear, in case they
have alerts or something.

